# Looking for Sub work



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

Milford, Mass. area looking for sub work. I have a 2003 F-350 with an 8 foot minute mount.


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

Still looking for sub work for the upcoming season.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

My truck is down and I might be looking for alittle help. The thing is im in Danvers ma (01923) Would be talking about 4 hrs and a bit of the shovel

What are you looking to get for a pay rate. All are house driveways

C-


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

too far away for me.


----------

